# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  أثر عمر بن الخطاب: (إنما تنقض عرى الإسلام عروة عروة...)

## الحمادي

بسم الله والحمد لله وبعد
فيذكر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في مواضع من كتبه أثراً يعزوه إلى عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه
وهو قوله: (إنما تُنقَضُ عُرى الإسلام عروة عروة إذا نشأ في الإسلام من لم يعرف الجاهلية)

وقد بحثت عنه قبل سنوات فلم أجده بلفظه، ولكني وقفت على أثر بمعناه، وهو:


ما أخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك (4/ 475) والبيهقي في الشعب (10/28 "7119") وابن الجعد في مسنده (2368) وابن أبي شيبة في المصنف (6/410) وابن سعد في الطبقات (6/ 129) وأبو نعيم في الحلية (7/ 243) 
من طريق شبيب بن غرقدة عن المستظل بن حصين البارقي قال: 

خطبَنا عمر بن الخطاب فقال: قد علمتُ وربِّ الكعبة متى تهلك العرب. 
فقام إليه رجلٌ من المسلمين فقال: متى يهلكون يا أمير المؤمنين؟ 
قال: حين يسوس أمرَهم من لم يعالج أمرَ الجاهلية، ولم يصحب الرسولَ صلى الله عليه وسلم.


ومداره على المستظلِّ بن حصين البارقي 
قال عنه ابن سعد: ثقةٌ قليل الحديث . 
وذكره العجلي في الثقات برقم (1558) وابن حبان في ثقاته (5/ 462) 
ويُنظر: 
الجرح والتعديل لابن أبي حاتم (8/429) .

----------


## حسان الرديعان

وفي معناه روي مرفوعًا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند الحاكم في المستدرك:

المستدرك على الصحيحين ج4/ص104: أخبرنا أحمد بن جعفر القطيعي ثنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل حدثني أبي ثنا الوليد بن مسلم حدثني عبد العزيز عن إسماعيل بن عبيد الله أن سليمان بن حبيب حدثهم عن أبي أمامة الباهلي رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال لتنتقض عرى الإسلام عروة عروة فكلما انتقضت عروة تشبثت بالتي تليها وأول نقضها الحكم وآخرها الصلاة قال الحاكم رحمه الله تعالى عبد العزيز هذا هو بن عبيد الله بن حمزة بن صهيب وإسماعيل هو بن عبيد الله بن المهاجر والإسناد كله صحيح ولم يخرجاه ..

المستدرك على الصحيحين ج4/ص516
حدثني أبو بكر محمد بن أحمد بن بالويه ثنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل حدثني أبي ثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي ثنا عكرمة بن عمار عن حميد بن عبد الله الفلسطيني حدثني عبد العزيز بن أخي حذيفة عن حذيفة رضي الله عنه قال أول ما تفقدون من دينكم الخشوع وآخر ما تفقدون من دينكم الصلاة ولتنقضن عرى الإسلام عروة عروة وليصلين النساء وهن حيض ولتسلكن طريق من كان قبلك حذو القذة بالقذة وحذو النعل بالنعل لا تخطئون طريقهم ولا يخطأنكم حتى تبقى فرقتان من فرق كثيرة فتقول إحداهما ما بال الصلوات الخمس لقد ضل من كان قبلنا إنما قال الله تبارك وتعالى أقم الصلاة طرفي النهار وزلفا من الليل لا تصلوا إلا ثلاثا وتقول الأخرى إيمان المؤمنين بالله كإيمان الملائكة ما فينا كافر ولا منافق حق على الله أن يحشرهما مع الدجال هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه

----------


## الحمادي

حياك الله أخي الفاضل حسان

الحديثُ الذي ذكرتَ مشهور، ولم يغب عن بالي وفقك الله
ولكنه ليس بمعنى الأثر الذي ذكره شيخ الإسلام عن عمر رضي الله عنه

فالأثر الذي ذكره ابن تيميَّة عن عمر يبيِّن سبب نقض الإسلام عروة عروة
وأما الحديث المرفوع فهو خبرٌ بأنَّ الإسلام سيُنقَضُ عروة عروة، مع بيان ما سيُنقضُ منه أولاً

----------


## طلال

بارك الله فيك يا أبا محمد.

----------


## الحمادي

> بارك الله فيك يا أبا محمد.



وفيك بارك الله أخي الفاضل طلال

----------


## طالبة علم

*شكر الله لك 

أعتقد أن حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( خير القرون قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ..) مؤيد لقول عمر.. 

حيث كان أغلب الصحابة  من نشأ في الإسلام ، بعد أن كانوا في الجاهلية.*

----------


## الحمادي

> *
> شكر الله لك 
> 
> أعتقد أن حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( خير القرون قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ..) مؤيد لقول عمر.. 
> 
> حيث كان أغلب الصحابة  من نشأ في الإسلام ، بعد أن كانوا في الجاهلية.
> *




ولك شكر الله وفيك بارك

أولاً: لفظُ الحديث في الصحيحين وغيرهما: *"خيرُ الناس قرني"* وأما لفظ: *"خير القرون"* فقد روي من أوجه فيها كلام.
ثانياً: خيرية الصحابة لا تقتصر على السبب المذكور في حديث عمر رضي الله عنه، وإلا لفاقَ الصحابةَ بعضُ المتأخرين ممن أسلم وكان قبلُ منغمساً في الكفر.
ثم إنَّ الحديثَ الذي ذكرتِ -وفقك الله- دالٌ على خيرية الصحابة؛ حتى من ولد منهم في الإسلام.

أكرر شكري لك على هذه المباحثة

----------


## آل عامر

بارك الله فيك شيخنا أبا محمد ، ونفع بك

----------


## الحمادي

وفيكم بارك الله يا شيخ محمد وبكم نفع

----------


## ابن رجب

بوركت

----------


## الحمادي

وفقك الله أخي ابن رجب

----------


## العرب

فائدة نفيسة

----------


## أبو القاسم

ونظائر هذا يا شيخ حمادي موفورة..أعني أن ينسب أحد الأثبات الأعلام قولا..لأحد ثم لا نجده
فهل ترجح أن يقال إنّ هؤلاء الأعلام وقفوا على مالم نقف عليه من الآثار وكتب السنن كأن تكون فقدت..
كفقدان مسند بقي بن مخلد مثلا
؟

والله يرعاكم

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكم




> ونظائر هذا يا شيخ حمادي موفورة..أعني أن ينسب أحد الأثبات الأعلام قولا..لأحد ثم لا نجده
> فهل ترجح أن يقال إنّ هؤلاء الأعلام وقفوا على مالم نقف عليه من الآثار وكتب السنن كأن تكون فقدت..
> كفقدان مسند بقي بن مخلد مثلا
> ؟والله يرعاكم



الاحتمال وارد، ويظهر هذا في جملة من الأحاديث والآثار التي يعزوها بعض أهل العلم إلى
مصادر مفقودة، وتجد لهذا أمثلةً في المغني لابن قدامة والفروع لابن مفلح وغيرهما

----------


## ابومحمد البكرى

بارك الله فيك

----------


## الحمادي

> بارك الله فيك



وفيك بارك الله فيك أخي أبا محمد

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


جزاك الله كل خير و   بارك الله فيك

----------


## الحمادي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك ربي خيراً وبارك فيك أختنا الكريمة

----------


## أبو المقداد

> وابن الجعد في مسنده (2368)


لا يخفى عليكم شيخنا أن ابن الجعد لا مسند له ، والكتاب المطبوع بهذا الاسم إنما هو حديث علي بن الجعد ، المسمى بالجعديات ، لأبي القاسم البغوي.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> لا يخفى عليكم شيخنا أن ابن الجعد لا مسند له ، والكتاب المطبوع بهذا الاسم إنما هو حديث علي بن الجعد ، المسمى بالجعديات ، لأبي القاسم البغوي.


أحسنت أخانا أبا المقداد ، نعم الصواب أن يقال في الإحالة على هذا الكتاب ((والبغوي في الجعديات)) ، وهذا لا يخفى على الشيخ عبد الله الحمادي فلعل ذلك كان بسبب سرعة الكتابة.
جزاك الله خيرا على التنبيه .

----------


## الحمادي

الشيخان المباركان أبو المقداد وعلي بن عبدالباقي
شكر الله لكما ونفع بكما

----------


## الأزدي الحنبلي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الحمادي

> جزاك الله خيرا




وجزاك ربي خيراً وبارك فيك

----------

